# New To Us Outback 21Rs



## gymnastjay (Apr 29, 2012)

We are travel trailer newbies and outback newbies. My wife and I just bought a 2006 21RS and we can't wait to take it out and learn the ins and outs of RV camping. We looked for a trailer for over a year and the 21RS was the first TT that both of us liked. We were looking at 14' and 16' TT's for our first trailer, but man are they snug. I got a little practice with tire blowouts picking up the new trailer. We got 15 miles from the dealership and had a tire blowout. The dealership was great though; we brought the trailer back and they replaced all of the tires on the trailer.

So we are planning our first camping trip to get to know how to use everything in the trailer. Any and all advice is welcome. Thanks for having this forum available. I have been lurking on it for weeks and didn't have a trailer to brag about until now. Let the festivities begin!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

As "Newbies", I suggest that you print out the Pre-Delivery Inspection document on this site, and set up a 3 hour session with the dealer to go over the inspection document with an experienced tech at the dealer. The link to the PDI seems to be

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf

Oregon_Camper is the author of the PDI and lots of owners (and especially newbies!) use it. I did as a newbie in 2009 and it's really superb.

The used trailer dealer will probably charge you 3 * their rate ($90 per hour here in Baltimore) but since you are new to the Travel Trailer (TT) field, it will be a good investment.

You will learn in a short period of time a lot about trailering, and hopefully avoid mistakes like the tires situation you encountered.

Good luck, and feel free to ask questions --just post the questions to the appropriate Forum on the Board.


----------



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats on the new TT. I would say to take your time setting up. Also write down the order of set up .This will make it so you don't do miss anything. Like drive off with the antenna up, not that I did that. Ha. Live and learn.


----------



## kobuyashi (Sep 30, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase. We've had our 21rs for 3 years now and absolutely love it. The floor plan is very functional and manages to keep the trailer smaller in size. We know that we can keep this one for several more years even with another kid on the way. (Have one already) I know you'll enjoy it as much as we do ours.


----------

